# Material estimating



## NFMUDDER (Jan 22, 2008)

Years back someone posted a formula for determining how much mud, tape and screws you would need based on the sq. feet of drywall you were hanging. It always came out perfect for me but I lost my copy and the clipboard it was laminated on and cant find the post. Help!!!


----------



## dbest0224 (Jan 26, 2016)

*try this*

http://www.certainteed.com/products/340509 
Click on the calculator on the right side
http://www.certainteed.com/products/340509


----------



## bobmetelsky (Jan 26, 2016)

*Material estimator*

.00625 lb screws per sq ft
.015625 gal mud per sq ft 3 coats
.15625 lin ft tape per sq ft


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I figure a 250 ft roll of tape does 750 sqft of board. I 4.5 gal box or pail tapes and finishes 600 sq ft.


----------

